# xmas pic of my surro son adem



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

i just wanted to share this pic of adem my first surrobabe,how cute is this!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Awww he is gorgeous !!!

I bet he had a wonderful, exciting Christmas  

x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awww so sweet !  Thank you


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Ahh, very cute! Hope you all have had a brill Christmas and have a great 2008!
Love Jaq


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww wonderful !!! 

He is a cutie - bet you all had a a wonderful Christmas and I bet his Mummy and Daddy hd the most amazing day thanks to you ((hugs))

T xx


----------



## oll737 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello mrs!
I havnt seen this photo of adem, oh my god hes beautiful!!!! cannot believe how big he is......


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

cat had them on face book,i didnt have it either so i badgered her to send it to my email......


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Wot a gorgeous photo of your little boy.  Bet he was spoilt rotten Christmas Day!!!!  Just showed Evie his photo and she has asked if she can have his phone number!!!!!  She thinks he's a cutie 

Happy New Year hunny

Lisa x


----------

